# Connecting Inverter to leisure battery



## adgy (Sep 22, 2005)

I have two 110 Ah batteries connected in parallel and I would like to connect a 2.5 Kw inverter to them for one dedicated 240 Volt socket when not on hook up.

Should I connect the positive and negative to one battery?
Positive to one battery and negative to the other battery?
Or dosn't it matter.

Cheers


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Doesn't matter but be sure the battery interconnecting cables are at the very least as big as your inverter cables


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Covered in my and Gerhard's replies on this thread:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-168474.html#168474

Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I hope you have some seriously thick connecting leads. Thats around 200 amps at full whack 8O 8O 8O 



Trevor


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

If you are running at 2500watts you will flatten your batteries very quickly.I use a 3000watt one for testing truma heaters in motorhomes and caravans when electric is not available 20 mins and the batteries are flat.We have to have the engine running to charge the batteries hope this has helped a little.
Kev


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

This sort of manliness 
http://www.cclcomponents.com/product.asp?ID=1904


----------

